# Upgrade with PTVnet



## tour93 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello,
After trying and trying to connect through Vonage without any success I decided to try maybe PTVNet.
But I'd like to know if I can install it on my original dtivo hd (Philips DSR708), will I be able to update my directivo to 6.2 through USB? I currently have 3.1.1e.

Thanks,
Alain


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

You may be able to upgrade using PTVNet, but you will need to perform multiple steps and need additional software. 

1. Install PTVNet 
2. Install a version of Telnet on your PC. I used Putty, but others are available. 
3. Find out what IP address is assigned to your Tivo. You can assign a fixed address while installing PTVNet, but if you use DHCP, you may need to connect to your router to determine what address was assigned. 
4. Use Telnet to connect to your Tivo 
5. Enter "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" to determine whether the slices for 6.2 are on your Tivo 
6. If the slices are there, purchase the slicer from the same site where you obtained PTVNet 
7. Use ftp to transfer the slicer to your Tivo 
8. Under your Telnet session, use cd to change to the directory where you put the slicer 
9. Enter "chmod 777 slicer" to make sure the slicer is executable 
10. Enter "./slicer " and the slices file name to perform the upgrade 

This is a suggested method and may not be complete. I have only used it on an HR10-250 box. 

You should check the dvr playground WEB site before starting. The authors of PTVNet are frequent visitors to it's forums and under Articles you will find one called "The Slicer: Instructions and Release Notes".


----------



## tour93 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Bruce,

And what about wiping tivo hd clean and installing an image (instant Cake) of 6.2 or 6.3.
USB is set on these releases?


----------



## tour93 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, what would be the easiest way to update from 3.1.1 to 6.2 on my original hd, I don't need to keep the shows.
Can I do that with InstanCake?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. Quick and Easy. Also easy to add PTVNet during the same process.


----------

